
Pluggable.js: A tiny plugin architecture for your JavaScript project - jcbrand
https://jcbrand.github.io/pluggable.js
======
cusspvz
[https://github.com/findhit/findhit-
hotplug](https://github.com/findhit/findhit-hotplug)

